# Nettlesham hall..Lincolnshire.



## Mikeymutt (Aug 12, 2016)

I have wanted to see this place for a while now.so while on a day out in Lincolnshire recently with woobar,his partner and someone who has been asking me to take them exploring,when I approached the gates I was very impressed.and now curious what lay in the woods.as we made our way through the other two had been before,but as we approached the hall.the farmer had put new heras fencing around it,this was easily navigated though.the place blew me away.I love these old ruins with nature totally taking over.it reminded me of rougham so much.when you can still see the fire place upstairs in the wall.the history is really hard to source on this place.but I know it was burnt down in 1937.and was never restored.the building is grade one listed.which is a joke.the place is just being left to fall down.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like a place i'd like to explore myself one day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2016)

Grand set of pics, the gates a bit nice, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Aug 12, 2016)

Cracking photos mikey - you are the man


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice set Mikey 
Visited myself a couple of years back - Didn't think I'd need a tripod in a building with no bloody roof

Really surprised they've put Heras fencing around it. It's been derelict, what a hundred years give or take?!


----------



## HughieD (Aug 12, 2016)

Great set mate. Love this place. The gates are something else.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you all.was shocked by the fencing.there was some more going into do a model shoot as we were driving off.so I warned them.them gates are to die for


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 12, 2016)

The best thing about this place is the gates, very ornate.


----------



## Dam_01 (Aug 13, 2016)

It's like a film set. Lovely colours.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhavilland (Sep 6, 2016)

Love the main entrance in some work went into them gates


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Sep 14, 2016)

beautiful place...wow


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 14, 2016)

That was beautifully captured. loved it!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 16, 2016)

This place has been falling down since the day after the fire and there is not much one can do about it, because stabilisation would be impossible without large scale demolition first. At the time of listing it appears that conservation of the standing ruin was the primary objective - it seems there was talk of demolition of a 'dangerous' structure. I suspect the fencing is the landowners way of reducing his liabilities if persons are hit by falling masonry etc -people injured 'trespassing' have had injury payments severely restricted in the past when trying to claim through 'Public Liability Insurances'. In the early 50's it was quite a popular picnic spot and much less overgrown, quite awe inspiring to a young child in fact.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Great photos but the gates are the star of the show and I'm really surprised they are still there.


----------

